# Hilary Hahn



## Queequeg

I saw her tonight performing the Korngold Violin Concerto with the NY philharmonic and was a bit disappointed. The first and second movement I thought were fine and enjoyed, but I was disappointed with the 3rd movement. It felt slow and maybe slightly 'empty' compared to other recordings I've heard like Mutter, Jackiw, Heifetz. I've noticed this with other recordings of fast movements for Hahn for other concertos too. 

anyone else feel this way? thankfully, the performance of Beethoven's 7th symphony after was fantastic.


----------



## Albert7

I have seen Hahn 3 times live and haven't been disappointed yet. Perhaps it was her off night then.

Her recordings are fantastic and I haven't a problem with those.


----------



## Albert7

Time to resurrect this thread again. I do miss seeing Hilary Hahn live.






She just recently had a new baby with her husband.


----------



## Kivimees

Albert7 said:


> She just recently had a new baby with her husband.


Good thing for Hilary Hahn's husband that "Dr" Albert is here with the results from the DNA test.


----------



## Albert7

Kivimees said:


> Good thing for Hilary Hahn's husband that "Dr" Albert is here with the results from the DNA test.


We should be happy for her and her family. 

Also she has a new Mozart/Vieuxtemps release that I look forward to get fairly soon.


----------



## Troy

I wish I could see her play live, has she ever performed in Australia? (Don't answer that I'll stop being lazy and google it). The performances that I've seen on youtube are phenomenal especially the Prokofiev Concerto no.1 and the Sibelius Concerto.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I've only heard her recordings, which seem very good. It would be amazing to see her live though.


----------



## Albert7

MoonlightSonata said:


> I've only heard her recordings, which seem very good. It would be amazing to see her live though.


Seen her live three times and even met her at a Tower Records once


----------



## Weston

Lucky android.^


----------



## Albert7

Weston said:


> Lucky android.^


Thanks... Hahn is a graceful and elegant lady in person.  Kudos.


----------

